

Samsung announces two new Android Honeycomb tablets - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2382376,00.asp

======
Pewpewarrows
> The Galaxy Tab 10.1 Wi-Fi model will be available in 16GB and 32GB models.
> The 16GB model will cost $499, and the 32GB version will cost $599. The
> Galaxy Tab 8.9 Wi-Fi version will be available with 16GB of memory for $469,
> and the 32GB version will cost $569.

And so it begins...

(I don't know why people thought that the tablet competition would be any
different than the smartphone market. Critics were way too eager to proclaim
that no one could compete with Apple on price.)

~~~
brownegg
My complaint is not that said people (those who said no one could compete on
price) are wrong, but that they totally miss the point. No one buys Apple
products because they're cheaper.

These tablets look great, in terms of pricing and specs. But what will drive
their success or lack thereof is the tightness and consistency of the overall
experience. This is what Apple gets so well, even though delivering it flies
in the face of so many things (lack of openness, vendor lock-in, app store
approval policies, etc.).

~~~
brownegg
As a rule, downvotes with no explanation really suck.

I meant this comment sincerely, and thought it worth reading. I'm quite
willing to be wrong and learn, but I don't get anything from a bunch of -1s
(given that I observed the no one-liners, no jokes, etc. rules).

Jus' sayin'.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Unless you've got multiple downvotes then it's just as likely to be someone
with an iPhone and big fingers trying to upvote you.

------
glhaynes
_Samsung wants to answer "yes" to every possible tablet size need, Samsung
chief strategy officer Omar Khan said._

What are the guidelines (or general practice) for creating apps that scale
across so many sizes?

My understanding is that Android apps tend to scale well across minor screen
size/pixel density/aspect ratio variations, which is good, but I also note
that most universal iOS apps have _substantially_ different layouts between
their iPhone and iPad versions: not just differing sizes but a very different
arrangement of controls and even substantially differing functionality and
interaction paradigms... for example, iPhone apps tend to be much more about
drilling down into a hierarchy while iPad apps are "flatter".

Is there a guideline regarding where to make that cutoff? In a world of 3.5"
and 9.7" screens being the only two options, it's easy to know which device
gets the "little" layout and which gets the "big" one... but what sort of
layouts should an app give 5", 7", and 12" tablets?

------
headShrinker
I guaranty these units are buggy. Samsung is not known for their amazing
programming skills. What are they known for? Good luck getting a system update
for it.

